# Garnet Power Transformer Re-Issue for Session Man/Enforcer/Pro



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

Copied from the Garnet Amps mailing list. It's a good time to pick up a spare one folks.



> As part of preparations for the release of a re-issue Garnet product we are having a run of power transformers custom made to match an original Garnet item. This transformer will be equivalent to OEM Garnet number 6K3227 which was used in Garnet Session Man, Enforcer and most Pro amps (Pro, Pro Vocal, Pro Reverb, Pro 200, Pro Super, Assistant Pro and Odyssey). It is also closely equivalent to Garnet 6K3027. We are contracting with a well known and reputable North American manufacturer for the production of these transformers and they will meet or exceed all original specifications.
> 
> As part of our ongoing effort to support owners of vintage Garnet products we will make the purchase of one of these transformer available to interested parties on a one time only basis. This is an investment in insurance for your amp and protects you in the event that your power transformer fails; you'll have an exact replacement and won't have to settle for an ill fitting off spec unit. The OEM unit is not electrically or physically equivalent to any currently manufactured transformer used in any other amp, vintage or otherwise. We know because we've searched high and low. This limited production run of transformers will be used exclusively for our re-issue product. We will not be stocking this transformer and it will not be available in the future.
> 
> ...


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

"We will not be stocking this transformer and it will not be available in the future."
Sorry to sound negative, but if I were considering the reissue amp, this would change my mind.


----------

